# Need a place for a dog



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I am looking for someone who goes south of Valley or Jamestown. I have a two year yellow who needs some time where there are a good number of birds. The area out west where I normally go was in the middle of the drought area so the bird numbers are way down still this year. I am looking for someone to go with to an area where there is a good number of birds. My yellow is working out really well but I want to give her all the experience I can. I am not looking for some where for me to hunt. I will go with and not carry a gun, just want more field time with the dog. I live in Grand Forks but do not mind traveling some. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

go out to Dakota hunting club west of grand forks a few miles and buy some birds, you will spend just as much money in gas going east. you might as well spend 80$ and get 5 birds, where you could go all they way to valley and spend all that gas money and possibly not even get your limit!

the owner of Dakota hunting club is Mike Elgin, he has a very nice facility and a bird cleaning room.

and you wont even have to bairly drive out of the grand forks area!! it is unbeatable. you wont be dissapointed, i promise


----------

